# Hunting dogs and non-hunting dogs.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Does anyone have issues with their dogs and there non-hunting dogs when you leave to go hunting with your hunting dog?

We are thinking about getting 2 dogs, my wife is thinking about a non-hunting breed. Has anyone ever ran into jelousey issues with leaving one at home when you go for hunting, or to train your hunting dog?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Does anyone have issues with their dogs and there non-hunting dogs when you leave to go hunting with your hunting dog?
> 
> We are thinking about getting 2 dogs, my wife is thinking about a non-hunting breed. Has anyone ever ran into jelousey issues with leaving one at home when you go for hunting, or to train your hunting dog?


Ive never seen an issue. I will say you should be in enough control of your dogs where they have to live with it without causing a headache.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No issue but I would try to talk her into a hunting breed of some kind.

Its great to have two dogs in case one gets hurt. Women do well with small spaniels, their voice tone and softer touch is a good match, a boykin or a feld bred cocker would make a nice pet for her and a spare very good hunting prospect for you.

She might even enjoy training her dog with you as you train yours.

but if that doesn't work the dogs will do fine anyway


----------

